# Eric they want to put me in the hospital



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric:I was to the doc today and the news was not good. They are at their wits end on what to do on how to control my ibs D. He is concerned that I am dehydrated. He said that I am putting out more that I am taking in. And this is also the cause for me having problems with my bi polar because I am flushing the mood stablizers out of my system before my body can use them. So my bi polar is in a tale spin for the first time in five years. I have to admit I am scared. He said I have a bladder infection and I have a vaginal infection running at the same time. He has placed me on antibiotics and the who gamit for the other thing. He wanted to place me in the hospital for the weekend and I couldn't go. I just broke down in his office. I have no one to look after my father in law and the kids. My husband is not able to get any time off and if he calls in sick any more he was warned he would be fired. So I have no choice. Bob looks at me with a broken heart and hes blaming hisself and I feel bad for that. I have emailed Mike and asked him for the help with the tapes. I did promise the doctor that I would go to bed this weekend and if I did spike a temp or if I got the chills I would go to the hospital emerg. The one good thing is that Rachel as young as she is has been a god sent with her grand father when shes home she has so much patience with him and occupies him and takes him out for a walk around the block. I still can't get any food in me and when I do it rushes out and I am either urging or I actually vomit it up. Oh joy. I am so worn out. I just wish my mother in law would get out of the hospital soon. My bigest wish is to be able to move out of the bathroom. Theres only so many times you can count the spots on the walls and the tiles. I actually have my pillow in there so I can hold on to it when things are bad. He doesn't want to do the light up at this point because I am going threw enough. I actually feel like an old dog whos ready to crawl into a cornor and die at this point. And now I am so depressed.Denise


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

dearest denise,i'm so sorry to hear that things are so tough for you now....no one should have to endure so many things at once! as if having IBS alone isn't enough! i can't do anything for you except try to send positive thoughts your way, some cyber hugs, and please hang in there. *great big squishing hugs*


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Ditto Denise - I'm sorry to hear that you are suffering so much. It is good that you have at least one bright spot in your life, namely your daughter. She sounds very special. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I am sorry to hear this too. It is so much going on at once.I think I would seriously consider their advise and see if there is any possible waay you could work it.If that is not and option then the rest is the next route for sure. However, this is something to work very closely with the doctors on as it sounds to me pretty serious. Hopefully the antibiotics clear some of the problems up and give you some relief.Keep us posted and get some rest. Don't forget to drink water, it might help if its room temperture and try to get some chicken or beef broth down to help with the dehydration.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric:I am trying but even the litle bit of fuild I am taking in is coming back out. It looks like its going to be a night of sleeping on the bathroom floor at this point. Thanks for the encouragement. I promise to keep you posted.Denise


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Denise, I'm sorry to hear you are so very poorly at the moment. It must be horrible, especially with the mood stabilisers not being in your body long enough to help. Sending you lots of good wishes your way in the hope that you feel better soon. If it all gets too much, maybe hospital would be the best place just for a couple of days. Take care of yourself remember, not just your family. love, susan


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric:I have Kept to my word as much as possible. I have stayed in bed except to get up and cook the meals and once or twice to threaten the kids. Listening to the inhouse fighting is ready to drive me to the mental. I did spend most of the night in the bathroom holding on to my pillow and crying into it trying not to wake anyone. The spasms from the D are out of this world and mixed into it with the pain from my ovary I am in hell. I have managed to get 500ml of water into me today which is good considering. I am hoping the crackers I ate stay in. I am really tired even though I have been sleeping and I find my chest heavy I don't know if thats where I am dehydrated or what. I am going to attempt some gatorade now slowly hopefully that will stay in. One up I havn't vomited today. Anyway I will talk to you tommorow. I did hear from Mikes office he is on conference and Anne said she printed off my email and labeled it urgent just in case he didn't read it until after his surgery. She felt that he should read it right it away and then contaclt me when he gets back. Talke to later.Denise


----------

